# How to adjust blade on boxes



## finishcoat (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi just wondering how the blade should be set on boxes? Is width of fingernail above shoe correct?
thanks


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yep run fingernail over blade should catch but keep going over, ajust while swinging box but walls are out most of the time , atleast around PARooker and Moores Jobs, dont make friends with these double dealers


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Prior to putting new blades and replacing the side shoes in my boxes, I bend a slight crown into the blade. No more than just a 64th of an inch or two, depending on how you wish the box to work. I also put a slight sideways bend in two spots of the blade corresponding to where the spring pins contact the blade seat. This holds the blades firmly in the seat when you are adjusting the spring tension. Without this side bend the blades may pop out of the blade seat. I usually adjust the blades to clear the shoes by as little as possible. An old guy back in the late 1970's who did beautifully clean finish work told me at that time that the gap should be about the width of a cigarette paper. I don't know how much that is, but it isn't much. I have tried different adjustments over the years. But that advise seems as good as any. The only problem with such a tight adjustment is that you have to check it each time you use the box. Or you may start to wear the shoes out too.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> Prior to putting new blades and replacing the side shoes in my boxes, I bend a slight crown into the blade. No more than just a 64th of an inch or two, depending on how you wish the box to work. I also put a slight sideways bend in two spots of the blade corresponding to where the spring pins contact the blade seat. This holds the blades firmly in the seat when you are adjusting the spring tension. Without this side bend the blades may pop out of the blade seat. I usually adjust the blades to clear the shoes by as little as possible. An old guy back in the late 1970's who did beautifully clean finish work told me at that time that the gap should be about the width of a cigarette paper. I don't know how much that is, but it isn't much. I have tried different adjustments over the years. But that advise seems as good as any. The only problem with such a tight adjustment is that you have to check it each time you use the box. Or you may start to wear the shoes out too.


I slide a penny in the middle of the crown, I run tight full time, by the time it dries and my sand she sits flat, I got dwc s running around with blades to see if my flats and beads, butts are flat


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> butts are flat


Bullchit! No butt joint is flat!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Bullchit! No butt joint is flat!


ok apprentice Moe, feathered so not uneven


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

moore said:


> Bullchit! No butt joint is flat!


Actually Moore, around here we use Rock Splicers on our butt joints and they are almost always flat. :thumbup: If anything, they might sometimes be a bit hollow, but never crowned. It costs a little (about $4/ butt), but well worth it when you can box the joint single wide and have it turn out flat. Yes, we check our flats & butts with a straight edge too!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Wimpy65 said:


> Actually Moore, around here we use Rock Splicers on our butt joints and they are almost always flat. :thumbup: If anything, they might sometimes be a bit hollow, but never crowned. It costs a little (about $4/ butt), but well worth it when you can box the joint single wide and have it turn out flat. Yes, we check our flats & butts with a straight edge too!



hey Moore


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> Bullchit! No butt joint is flat!


this is to refresh your memory 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/buttboard-shim-roll-backerboard-flat-walls-2477/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/boxing-butt-5319/

PS do you remember this guy?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z7r2U47CoI


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

keke said:


> this is to refresh your memory
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/buttboard-shim-roll-backerboard-flat-walls-2477/
> 
> ...


Wonder if Butthead got paid from Trim Tex to make that vid


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

keke said:


> this is to refresh your memory
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/buttboard-shim-roll-backerboard-flat-walls-2477/
> 
> ...


He got his start but once he went big-time he dumped our arses. I'll bet he still stops in for a peek but he won't show his face. 
When he started here he didn't know his butt from a hole in the wall.
Every time he got a new tool it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. Ole' mooseboy.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Wonder if Butthead got paid from Trim Tex to make that vid


who knows that and is nobody's problem ..........but if you wanna find out do the same and please let us know


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> He got his start but once he went big-time he dumped our arses. I'll bet he still stops in for a peek but he won't show his face.
> When he started here he didn't know his butt from a hole in the wall.
> Every time he got a new tool it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. Ole' mooseboy.


think butthead made a geek out of himself and packed out, for promo n foreign tools and looked like a flat out geek


----------

